# AEP, anyone had any luck lately?



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thinkin' about heading down to AEP for the day this coming Saturday...Anyone had any luck lately? How's the water lookin?


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We ran up to AEP on Friday evening and hit a couple of the ponds , was kind of a challenge due to the water being up a pretty good amount and making the walk around a bit of a pain. All 3 of the ponds we hit had very bad weed line about 15' off of the shore line so throwing anything other than a weedless or top water was impossible. We did not do to bad in the 2 hours we fished. We ended up with 5 LM ranging from 1.5lbs to the biggest being 3 lbs. did get a mess of nice gill though between the shore line and the weeds. Hope this helps.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heading down next Monday for a week of bliss!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Check my post from AEP 6/17 - 6/22 had a good time with the gills.


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

what ponds do you plan on hitting if i may ask?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

To be completely honest, I don't know yet. It depends on several things: If I take my boat, if anyone is going up with me, and what the weather is going to be like. I'd like to do some hiking, but don't wanna do that by myself, and if I take the boat, it either has to be a place I can get the boat into myself, or if someone is with me, it wouldn't matter...Plain and simple, I just don't know yet...lol...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I camped at Sand Hollow Tuesday & Wednesday with one of my sons and a nephew. The big storm hit Wednesday evening and didn't stop until morning.
We spent both evenings at a few out of the way spots that I could get my Triton into. We caught lots and lots of bass. But none of them were worth bragging about. Didn't seem to be able to entice the bigger ones.
They hit my Bomber chartrues & blue and my Strike King red eyed shad mostly. I only caught a few on my JignPig. The water was 81-degrees at one lake and 77-degrees at the other. 

As far as how does the water lookin... It was clear when I was there. But now it should be slightly muddy after the rain.

P.S. St. Rt. 78 was flooded over as of Thursday morning.


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

if you like i am off this weekend and was goona fish. ii fish alot out there. but you know how it is by yourself. i would be more then happy to tag along. just let me know.


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

jing and pig. how do you get out there if i may ask. you know you can go up and over the hill in blue rock state park and save some time.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

backstraps said:


> jing and pig. how do you get out there if i may ask. you know you can go up and over the hill in blue rock state park and save some time.


You should be able to pull up all information needed about AEP Recreation Land with a simple Google search. You can get a permit and print out a map of the entire area.


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

no no no, sorry i knew all that. i fish it all the time. i just ment what way did YOU go there.?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry man,
Since I live in the Lancaster/Baltimore Ohio area. I either take St. Rt. 37 to McConnaldsville or I hit 70 East to Zansesville and take St. Rt. 60 to McConnaldsville.
What about that shortcut from Blue Rock?


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

went there from friday evening until sunday noon. Didn't get much in on friday but saturday moring we caught a lot of bass but again, nothing really worth taking home. saw a couple that were probably 5lbs or better but couldn't get them to bite.caught some more between showers saturday afternoon and sunday morning then came home. all told, probably had over 100 between the four of us and two of those shouldn't count because they didn't get there until the rain started!


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

theres a way you can go from 60 over the hill in blue rock and come right out on 284 about 10 mies or so from camp site c. alot faster than going down to 78.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe the road is called Cutler Lake road. If you turn left at the first Blue Rock sign just South of Duncan Falls on 60 follow that road and you will FINALLY come to the lake. After you pass the lake the first rd to the left is where you want to turn. It will eventually bring you out onto either 284 or Rural Dale rd. I have a compass in my truck and follow these roads South and East from Blue Rock. You may also come out on Zion Ridge road which will dump you out on 284. Nice drive, carry a compass or GPS, you can get lost following my directions. I do know that Cutler Lake road is where you need to turn to head over that way from Blue Rock Lake. Good Luck and when you get to the top of the HILL where the little church sits go straight or right either way will get you over thataway.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The other suggestion would be to take 146 East out of Zanesville and you will hit 284 in Chandlersville which will take you to Campsite C. You cross right over it following 60 South out of town. It's gotta be quicker than taking 60 all the way to McConnellsville.
PS..Get gas in Zanesville if you need it before heading out that way, be a long time till you come accross a station again.


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

you ca get gas in caldwell. wich is 11 miles from c. 146 to 264 works. it just takes longer. i can get to c from duncanfalls in about 20 minutes.


----------

